# Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium b6



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been doing a bit of research into Magnesium and there is a massive amount of evidence linking lack of magnesium to a whole range of mental and physical problems. I thought I'd post some information on it, see what you guys think. I'll post some more tomorrow when I get home, sleep for me now 

There are a few things that go with magnesium deficiency that I have found so far. You can be Magnesium deficient even if you have enough magnesium when you have elevated Calcium levels. It is an important ratio. Vitamin B is also extremely important as it is used to metabolise magnesium. Eating a *high-carbohydrate diet for several years, a magnesium deficiency* will be inevitable.* This won't show up on the blood magnesium tests*, because most magnesium is stored inside the cells, intracellular. "Blood tests for magnesium deficiency are irrelevant and unusable"

*
Not all magnesiums are the same*
It's also been sugguested that Magnesium Taurate and Glycinate is the best absorbed magnesium. Other better absorbed forms are citrate, gluconate and lactate. They are art of the chelated group, which means it is bound to an amino acid. The other sources are very weak.

Here is a list of all the conditions lack of magnesium causes. 
http://www.krispin.com/magnes.html

Below are some studies, quotes and information on magnesioum.

*Stress*


> In humans, magnesium deficiency impairs the cardiovascular response to stress, while stress also increases magnesium requirements. (Seelig MS. 1994) Magnesium deficiency also leads to impaired glutamatergic transmission via NMDA-receptors (Siwek M. 2005) and an increase in the lactate to pyruvate ratio (RA Buist. 1985), both of which are relevant to psychiatric conditions.


*Depression, Catatonia, Chronic Pain*


> A study of more than 200 patients with depression and/or chronic pain documented 75% had below normal magnesium levels in white blood cells.
> 
> Serum calcium and magnesium levels were studied during neuroleptic treatment in a group of 29 chronic schizophrenic inpatients who had previously remained drug free for at least 4 weeks. The drug-free values of both electrolytes were not significantly different between patients and controls. In three patients who developed catatonic stupor during the drug-free period, calcium was significantly increased at the onset of the catatonic manifestations.


*
Autism B6+Magnesium*


> Two years later two colleagues and I initiated a second experimental study of the use of megavitamin therapy on autistic children, this time concentrating on vitamin B6 and magnesium. My co-investigators were Professors Enoch Callaway of the University of California Medical Center at San Francisco and Pierre Dreyfus of the University of California Medical Center at Davis. The double-blind placebo-controlled crossover experiment utilized 16 autistic children, and again produced statistically significant results. For most children dosage levels of B6 ranged between 300 mg and 500 mg per day. Several hundred mg/day of magnesium and a multiple-B tablet were also given, to guard against B6-induced deficiencies of these other nutrients. (In all probability, the temporary numbness and tingling resulting from B6 megadoses, reported by Schaumburg et al., were the result of induced deficiencies of other nutrients caused by taking B6 alone in enormous amounts-a foolish thing to do.)
> 
> In both studies the children showed a remarkably wide range of benefits from the vitamin B6. There was better eye contact, less self-stimulatory behavior, more interest in the world around them, fewer tantrums, more speech, and in general the children became more normal, although they were not completely cured.
> 
> ...


*Magnesium and vitamin B6 for kidney stone prevention*



> One hundred forty-nine patients with longstanding recurrent idiopathic calcium oxalate and mixed calcium oxalate/calcium phosphate renal stones received 100 mg of magnesium oxide 3 times a day and 10 mg of pyridoxine once a day for 4.5 to 6 years. The mean rate of stone formation fell by 92.3%, from 1.3 stones per patient per year prior to the study to 0.10 stones per patient per year during the study. No significant side effects occurred.


*
Depression*


> Summary Major depression is a mood disorder characterized by a sense of inadequacy, despondency, decreased
> activity, pessimism, anhedonia and sadness where these symptoms severely disrupt and adversely affect the person's
> life, sometimes to such an extent that suicide is attempted or results. Antidepressant drugs are not always effective and
> some have been accused of causing an increased number of suicides particularly in young people. Magnesium deficiency
> ...


*Social Anxiety*



> Magnesium deficiency causes increased levels of adrenaline, which can lead to a feeling of anxiety. Rats who become magnesium deficient have an increased level of urinary catecholamine excretion (a by-product of adrenaline).
> 
> People who have mitral valve prolapse have also been found to have an increased state of anxiety and have an increased level of urinary catecholamine excretion, the exact same condition found in rats who are Mg deficient.
> 
> ...


*Heart Attacks*


> "Magnesium is vital in helping prevent heart attacks....After a heart attack, it has been found that supplementation provided a much higher survival rate and showed far less life-threatening dysrhythmias....It has also proved beneficial in the treatment of *neuromuscular disorders, nervousness, tantrums, depression, sensitivity to noise, and hand tremor....Supplementing helps control dizziness, muscle weakness, twitching, heart disease, and high blood pressure,....reduce blood cholesterol and keep the arteries healthy....used for controlling convulsions in pregnant women, premature labor, and epileptic seizures.*"


*Chronic Fatigue and Fibromyalgia*



> 97 patients (25 per cent males, ages ranging from 14 to 73 years, median 38 years) with complaints of chronic fatigue (chronic fatigue syndrome, fibromyalgia or/and spasmophilia) have been enrolled in a prospective study to evaluate the Mg status and the dietary intake of Mg. An IV loading test (performed following the Ryzen protocol) showed a Mg deficit in 44 patients. After Mg supplementation in 24 patients, the loading test showed a significant decrease (p = 0.0018) in Mg retention. Mean values of serum Mg, red blood cell Mg and magnesuria showed no significant difference between patients with or without Mg deficiency. No association was found between Mg deficiency, CFS or FM. However serum Mg level was significantly lower in the patients with spasmophilia than in the other patients.
> 
> Muscle pain has been associated with magnesium (Mg) and selenium (Se) deficiency: magnesium and selenium status were investigated in fibromyalgia (FM). Erythrocyte (E), leucocyte (L) and serum (S) magnesium, serum selenium and zinc, and vitamin B1, B2, A or E status were assessed in 22 patients with fibromyalgia and in 23 age-matched healthy controls. LMg is significantly increased (P < 0.05) and EMg slightly decreased in fibromyalgia. These magnesium abnormalities are associated with previously-reported impairment of thiamin metabolism. Antioxidant status (as well as plasma malondialdehyde) is unchanged in fibromyalgia and serum selenium levels, slightly but not significantly correlated with serum magnesium, is normal.


*PMS*


> Magnesium supplementation can help alleviate many measurable parameters of PMS, including cramps, irritability, fatigue, depression and water retention. [46] [47] Magnesium citrate, gluconate, and lactate are better absorbed than magnesium oxide. Magnesium glycinate is a well absorbed form, with minimum laxative effects.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

I was actually going to start a thread about the importance of Magnesium but you beat me to it!

For a couple of months I had this strange craving for chocolate. I never knew what it meant until I read that chocolate has a 4:1 ratio of Magnesium to Calcium. Then I stumbled upon a book called "The Miracle of Magnesium" and read some people's testimonials about anxiety and depression. I figured it couldn't hurt to try. So I've been taking a little bit of Natural Calm (Magnesium Citrate) every other day and I can honestly say that this is one of the best anxiety/depression remedies I've tried...and I've tried A LOT. Magnesium Taurate, Magnesium Glycinate, and Magnesium Citrate are all good. Just be careful not too take too much or else you'll get the runs.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

That's very interesting. Reading over a bunch of reviews and articles on Natural Calm, they mention mental stress as the number one magnesium deplete there is. That makes a lot of sense to me as us SAers often feel tired after social activity due to the speed at which our minds race. Also, on the list of magnesium depletes physical stress (#2), coffee, sugar, high sodium diet, alcohol, cola-type sodas, tobacco, high perspiration, medical drugs of all types, low thyroid, chronic pain, diuretics, a high carb diet, and a high calcium diet. Those are in order. In addition to mental stress, I go throw physical stress due to working out each day, high perspiration, a high carb diet as well as the occasional alcohol consumption, sugar "treat", and coke. I definitely think I could be in a magnesium depletion now that I really examine my lifestyle. Thus, I have purchased Natural Calm through Vitacost.com for $18.99. Hopefully I can avoid the runs! (Although I guess it wouldn't be too bad to get it once or twice at the beginning as I find the right dosage. It would signal I'm on the right track.) I'll be sure to reply to this post with an update in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

Took my first serving (1 teaspoon) of Natural Calm today. Taste was pretty bad. They have flavored versions, guess I should have went with that. Damn...


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

Restless Mind, can one conclude that the higher the acceptable dosage of Natural Calm, the more magnesium deficient one is? Like if I can take 3 tsps before experience the negative effects (runs), am I more magnesium deficient than someone that's only able to take 1 tsp? I suppose that would make sense...


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

Magnesium naturally draws more water to the intestines. It is also used for constipation for this reason. It does this to everyone and it has nothing to do with whether or not you are deficient in it. Be careful to not overdo the magnesium as too much is very bad for you just as is too little.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

Should you take the calcium/magnesium supplement or just simply a magnesium supplement for the best results? I went to Vitamin Shoppe today and all they had were the calcium/magnesium combination supplements.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magnesium*

Magnesium Taurate is a staple in my supplements. The calcium/magnesium balance can be far overlooked. Magnesium is constantly being depleted from the body and anyone with anxiety should use it as a essential supplement. It reallyhelps a lot. If your under high stress and you take a good amount 200-400mg you notice your able to cope much better within a hour.


----------



## bluewater01 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: re: Anxiety,depression,autism, tourettes linked to Magne*

So are you saying that I don't need the calcium?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have been taking 266mg of Magnesium Oxide and 200mg of Vitamin B-6 (pyridoxine hydrochloride) with evening meals for a few weeks now. I don't feel any change. It's been disappointing. Am I taking enough or should I up the dose? What does everyone else take?

ps. I know that Magnesium oxide is not as good as some other Mg products but the pharmacist at the store I went to said that Mg- amino acid products are only given in hospitals. Besides taking them may lead to GI issues.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think you can expect it to work on its own, you need to have a healthy diet all round as well. You cant eat maccas all day and take these vitamins and expect to feel better, it has to be a well balanced diet along with these types of things to help. In the end though, theres every chance it won't make a difference to how you "feel", but you can be guarenteed your body will be thanking you for the healthy change.


----------

